# Open Source Modbus Software zum Parametrieren gut geeignet



## spstiger (4 Mai 2014)

Ich bin in der letzten Woche auf eine sehr gute Open Source Software für die Modbus-Kommunikation gestoßen:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/fenixmodbus/

Damit kann man Geräte und Modbus-Adressen vorkonfigurieren und dann sehr einfach ganze Blöcke von Parametern beschreiben. Auch der Export und Import der Parameter ist möglich.
Wir haben das getestet, um die Konfiguration unserer Frequenzumrichter über Modbus RTU zu vereinfachen, siehe Screenshots.





Wollte das mit euch teilen, diese Software ist sicher für den ein oder anderen von euch sehr nützlich. Modbus TCP wird übrigens auch unterstützt.

Wichtiger Hinweis: Damit die Software auf die Kommunikationsschnittstellen des PCs zugreifen kann, muss sie unter Windows 7 und 8 als Administrator ausgeführt werden.

Steffen


----------

